# 3 Heizkreise steuern mit CoDeSys 2.3V



## Hesham (6 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ganz neu hier , und hoffe,ihr hilft mir mit meinem projekt weiter.
ich mache jetzt meine Praxispahse bei einer Firma. Mein Thema ,geht es um die SPS programmieren.
Das ganze Projekt (Schaltschrank)  soll  mind. 3 Heizkreise eines Mehrfamielenhauses steuern und kann erweiterbar sein.
Das projekt ist auf zwei Teile geteilt:Hardware und Software.
Das SPS modul ist ein kompaktes SPS Einheit mit einem Touchpanel zusammen von der Firma SABO http://www.sabo.de/deutsch/index_d.html
Meine Aufgabe ist die Software für das ganze zu schreiben.Das soll mit Codesys 2.3v programmiert werden.
Meine fragen an euch:
Da ich nur Grundlagen in SPS habe,komme ich damit nicht klar, wie ich eigentlich einsteige zu programieren?.wie ich anfange?.was soll ich am anfangen berücksichtigen ?Also was ist der erste schritt?
Und falls ihr noch beispiele für mich habt, die mir weiter helfen können ?werde ich sehr dankbar 

Dank im vorraus


Hesham


----------



## repök (6 März 2013)

1. codesys runterladen (entweder bei 3s oder mal bei sabo anrufen - von sabo bekommst du deine targets für codesys)
2. codesys erkunden? ich weiss nicht wie weit du mit codesys vertraut bist. 
3. ablaufplan, bausteine - wie soll das ganze letztlich funzen - da weiss sicher deine firma bescheid
4. symbolik für e/a in codesys - sollte auch einer in deiner firma was mit anfangen können
5. bausteine programmieren - da gehts dann richtig los, mit der arbeit


----------



## Controllfreak (6 März 2013)

Du musst klären welcher mischertyp (stetig, 3 punkt) eingesetzt  wird. Brauchst Du ein Zeitschaltprogramm? Wie soll die Visu aussehen?


----------



## Hesham (6 März 2013)

Danke schön repök für das schnelle antwort
die software habe ich schon installiert und die targets auch .ich habe schon einbischen über codysys gelernt und kleine programme erstellt.
aber wenn ich zu meinem projekt einsteigen will ,komme ich nicht weiter
wie mache ich den ablaufplan??Ist es der erste schritt? erstellt man das dirket aus dem Schlatplan ?und wie?
was meinst du eigentlich mit symbolik?meinste du symbolliste?gibt es eine symbolliste bei codesys?
vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## repök (6 März 2013)

also..
der ablaufplan beschreibt erstmal was wann wie passieren soll. das sollte man sich kurz aufschreiben. 
mit der symbolik werden deine bausteine, variablen, ein-/ausgänge in der sps beschrieben. symbolisch halt, am besten etwas sinvolles. damit bleibt das prg auch nachher noch nachvollziehbar. 
aber mal ehrlich, wenn du das bis jetzt nicht weisst, wie willst du einen heizkreis regeln? 
da fehlen dir einfach alle grundlagen


----------



## Hesham (6 März 2013)

Danke schön Controllfreak,

Die mischer sind alle 3punkt.
Das soll auch visualisiert werden.Aber ich denke die Visu kommt erst nach der programmierung?
ehrlich gesagt ,ich weiss nicht was du mit zeitschaltprogramm meinst

vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## Hesham (6 März 2013)

also..
mir wurde in der firma gesagt,dass ich als erstens den schaltplan von dem schaltschrank anschaue,und von dem direkt erstellt man den ablaufplan.
deswegen habe ich gefragt ob ich vom schlaltplan den ablaufplan erstellen kann.falls das richtig ist,wie geht man vor ,wenn man nur einen schaltplan vor hand hat ?


----------



## Controllfreak (6 März 2013)

Normalerweise gehört zu einer mischerkreisregelung auch ein zeitprogramm für die nachtabsenkung


----------



## repök (6 März 2013)

also den schaltplan anschauen ist schonmal nicht schlecht. daraus kann man dann die symbolik ableiten. jeder ein-/ausgang deiner sps geht ja irgendwo hin. das kann man dann als symbolik nutzen. 
den ablaufplan bekommst du aus keinem schaltplan. woher soll der schaltplan auch wissen wann welcher aktor was tun soll? da musst du dir schon ein paar gedanken zu machen. z.b. wann soll der mischer auffahren? wann kann die pumpe ausgehen? muss der kessel mit angsteuert werden? usw...


----------



## Majestic_1987 (7 März 2013)

Bevor man rennen kann, muss man das Krabbeln lernen. Ich würde dir daher empfehlen, dich erstmal grundsätzlich mit der Arbeitsweise und Programmierung einer SPS auseinander zu setzen, alles andere hat nämlich absolut keinen Nutzen und fällt in die Kategorie "gefährliches Halbwissen".

Flitz in die nächste Uni-Bibliothek oder Bücherei und besorg dir ein gutes Buch zum Thema, beispielsweise:

http://www.amazon.de/SPS-Programmie...092X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362637921&sr=8-1

Das sollte dich mit den Grundlagen so weit vertraut machen können, dass du erstens das Handwerkszeug (Fachbegriffe, Programmiersprachen, etc.) wie auch zumindest den grundsätzlichen Workflow verstehst.

Und als Tipp am Rande: Wenn du anfängst, Software zu schreiben, solltest du dir erstmal Gedanken drüber machen, WAS deine Software denn tun soll. Möglichst detailliert. Daraus ergibt sich zumindest schonmal, was du alles so im Programm brauchst. Danach kannst du dein Problem in Teilprobleme zerlegen, die du einfacher greifen und umsetzen kannst. Diese "Teillösungen" kannst du im Anschluss dann zusammenfügen um das Gesamtproblem anzugehen.

Ein gutes Steuerungsprogramm beginnt meistens auf dem Papier oder Whiteboard ;-)


----------



## repök (7 März 2013)

tja, hatte ich das nicht schon gesagt?

aber programme schreiben sich von selbst, sagt zumindest siemens


----------



## Majestic_1987 (7 März 2013)

repök schrieb:


> tja, hatte ich das nicht schon gesagt?
> 
> aber programme schreiben sich von selbst, sagt zumindest siemens



Auf die sollte man aber nicht hören ;-)

Und ja, im Prinzip entsprach mein letzter Absatz deinen Aussagen, ich wollte dem TE aber vor allem einen Buchtipp geben, damit er mal irgendwo anfangen kann.


----------



## Wu Fu (7 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

@Hesham ich vermute mal du weißt eigentlich gar nicht welche Funktion dein Programm im Detail haben soll.
Ein Heizkreis kann einfach nur Regler sein, der Soll und Ist vergleicht und auf Grundlage dessen den Mischer bzw das Ventil ansteuert.
In der Regel ist die Sache aber etwas anspruhsvoller. Nachtabsenkung, Wärmeanforderung, Heizkurve, Überhitzungsschutz um mal ein paar Begriffe zu nennen.

Von Sabo hast du ja anscheinend schon CoDeSys. Hast du auch Bibliotheken und dazugehörige Dokumentation? Da würde ich mir alles zum Thema Heizkreis mal durchlesen um ein gewisses Grundwissen zu erlangen. Danach den Schalplan mal studieren. Hier wurde dir anscheind schon zu gearbeitet, du kannst ja daraus deine SPS-Belegung erstellen, damit du einen Überblick hast welche I/Os du alle zur Vergügung hast.
Und danach nochmal ein Gespräch mit deinem "Betreuer" der mir dir die Anforderungen nochmal konkret durchgeht, welche du dann hoffentlich verstehst.

Nun das Programm erstellen.

Für jeden HK eine Unterprogramm, dann kannst du dieses einfach kopieren und für die anderen HKs verwenden.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Wu Fu (7 März 2013)

Nachtrag:
Vielleicht hat SABA auch Anwenderhinweise, in welchen komplette Heizkreise schon ausprogrammiert sind.
Wäre denkbar, HKs sind ja Standardanwendungen.


----------



## mc161 (7 März 2013)

Hi,

finde das ist eine Hammeraufgabe für Praxisphase mit CodeSys Grundkenntnissen !

Ich bin gerade am pimpen meiner HLS Bibliothek. Im Anhang mein momentaner Stand meines Mischerreglers, probiere gerade das alles in einen Fb reinzupacken.
Wenn ich meine wäre fertig, wirds direkt wieder verworfen und nochmals was reingebastelt, jetzt muss noch Pumpen- und Mischerzwangslauf rein, und hab noch
einige Ideen.

Deswegen versteh ich diese Aufgabenstellung für einen Anfänger nicht, da müsste er noch die Kessel- und Zeitsteuerung angehen, finde bischen viel.
Ich bin schon ganz gehörig am rotieren. 

mc


----------



## Hesham (8 März 2013)

Danke euch alle zusammen für eure Mühe,
ich werde mir wie Daniel gesagt hat,erst mal das thema heizkreis genau studieren,und dann die Dokumentation von Sabo anschauen.
Das Problem bei diesem Schaltscharnkist .Er soll allgemein an irgendwelche Heizkessel oder Mischer geschlossen sein können,
Und Am Ende er soll von dem Touchpanel gesteurt werden können (z.B Nachtabsenkung einstellen).


----------



## repök (8 März 2013)

Man könnte jetzt auch mal bei oscat schauen. da gibts so baustein fertig und für umme. 
Allerdings nutzen die wenig, wenn man nicht mit codesys umgehen kann, bzw. einem die grundkentnisse fehlen.


----------



## Wu Fu (9 März 2013)

@Hesham
Also eine Art Kompaktregler bzw Festapplikation der dann vor Ort einfach vom Inbetriebnehmer parametriert wird. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe. An sich eine gute Sache und vom Aufwand gerechtfertigt wenn die Stükzahlen passen. Solche Regler gibt es einige.
Ist aber schon eine große Aufgabe wenn wann sich in die Materie auch einarbeiten muss.
Viel Spaß damit.

@mc161
Deine Bausteine sehe sehr übersichtich aus. So etwas wächst halt ständig.
Welche Hardware verwendest du denn? Die Sachen von Wago sehen so ähnlich aus, vielleicht findest du ja noch Anregungen.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob die Bibliothek von Sabo auch ohne Hardware verkauft wird und auf andere System portierbar ist?
Ich weiß es wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht so sein, aber man wird doch mal fragen dürfen.:wink:

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Controllfreak (9 März 2013)

Die Sabo Lib greift auf Funktionen zurück die tiefer im System liegen. Daher ist die lib hw abhängig,  sowie bei anderen Herstellern auch.


----------



## mc161 (9 März 2013)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> @mc161
> Deine Bausteine sehe sehr übersichtich aus. So etwas wächst halt ständig.
> Welche Hardware verwendest du denn? Die Sachen von Wago sehen so ähnlich aus, vielleicht findest du ja noch Anregungen.



Hallo Wu Fu,

ich verwende WAGO, habe aber meine eigene Bibliothek mit der Standard.lib. Von Wago benütze ich nur den Scheduler.

lG mc


----------



## Wu Fu (9 März 2013)

@controllfreak
hab so was schon fast vermutet, wäre zu schön gewesen

@m161
wenn man es selber macht, weiß man wenigstens warum was passiert, ist halt viel arbeit


----------



## mc161 (9 März 2013)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> @m161
> wenn man es selber macht, weiß man wenigstens warum was passiert, ist halt viel arbeit



Hi Wu Fu,

oder man weiss nicht warum es passiert 

Die viele Arbeit empfinde ich als Hobby..... und bekomm sie auch bezahlt . Es gab keine fertige Bibliothek für meine Nutzung, deshalb hab ich mir neues Hobby zugelegt.

lG mc


----------



## Wu Fu (11 März 2013)

Da hast du dir ja ein schönes Hobby zugelegt.
Ich verwende wenns geht die Wago Lib, ist eine gute Grundlage.
Aber ich hab bei dir Sachen gesehen, wie Gebäudezeitkonstante das gibts natürlich in den Standardsachen nicht.


----------

